# Diamond resort, Pigeon Forge AVOID SALES PITCH



## gumbow719 (May 16, 2019)

Attended sales pitch 1 week ago..lasted 3 hrs,about average..spoke to 4, yes 4 reps..first 3 were very professional last one, insulting, demanded our credit card, we were told we were not leaving until will bought. He finally called us STUPID for not seeing the value. What a character...we got up got our gift and left..ever hear of Shady McCrady ?? That is Diamond Resorts


----------



## gjw007 (May 16, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> Attended sales pitch 1 week ago..lasted 3 hrs,about average..spoke to 4, yes 4 reps..first 3 were very professional last one, insulting, demanded our credit card, we were told we were not leaving until will bought. He finally called us STUPID for not seeing the value. What a character...we got up got our gift and left..ever hear of Shady McCrady ?? That is Diamond Resorts


Don't feel that you have been the first to be treated like that, I had Wyndham call me stupid for not seeing the value.


----------



## clifffaith (May 16, 2019)

You can substitute Pigeon Forge for just about any Diamond resort with a sales staff. My worst was at Scottsdale Villas Mirage. The closer took us into a room by ourselves and after fifteen minutes with him I stood up, saying we'd already spent 90 minutes with the sales person and we weren't making a purchase today. He made some comment to Cliff like "does she always make decisions for you?" and at that point I left the room, walking toward the gifting counter with Cliff and Closer following. Closer says to me "go with God, but just GO!" I snapped back FU, AH. "Wha, wha, why do you have that attitude?" Because you insulted my husband and said go with God but just GO to me, so I repeat, FUAH. I didn't care who heard me and poor gifting girl was ready to crawl under her desk. Why they treat their owners like they do is beyond me. For every one of us they rope in with their gift card offers and then insult and drag the presentation on for five hours (our personal record), how many members read our stories and vow to never again buy another point, let alone sit for a presentation.


----------



## mjc775 (May 18, 2019)

Wow, how unprofessional of the salesman...

To get out of the possibility of overtime presentations we’d always go in with an excuse that we’re on a time limit. Typically something like we’ve got reservations at [time] for [activity]. 

However in the past few years we’ve decided to just avoid presentations altogether- $100 or whatever for “90-minutes“ of our time is not worth it. 

We avoid the presentations by having my wife stay in the car/lobby at check-in, and when I go to get the Welcome Package/parking pass and they pop the question - I tell them I’ll have to check with my wife. And of course, never answer the phone. I wonder how long it will be until they start knocking on the door, or corralling us through a centralized building check-in/check-out area where there’s no way to avoid making the presentation appointment?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (May 18, 2019)

We always say "NO MORE!". Then last month they offered us $200 in Sedona and $250 in Scottsdale. We luckily had pleasant 1 hour chats this time.


----------



## rapmarks (May 18, 2019)

Just don’t go


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 18, 2019)

If some guy told me I’m not leaving until I buy, I would calmly call the Police in front of him and tell them I am being held hostage.

I suspect he will back off fast.

What a Jerk!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LannyPC (May 22, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> If some guy told me I’m not leaving until I buy...



That might not be always what they outright say, but it's usually what they imply.  They, in essence imply, "We're not giving you your gift until you sign.  I know you don't have all day but we do.  If you keep resisting, we'll just keep sending in more sales people until you buy."


----------



## LannyPC (May 22, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> He made some comment to Cliff like "does she always make decisions for you?"



That's one of the three methods that these sales people often use that I totally despise.  They try to play one spouse/partner/significant other against the other one.  That's one reason why these presentations require that both spouses/partners attend.

Frankly, believe it or not, I'd be totally okay attending one of these presentations if I didn't have to bring my significant other with me but their methods are aimed at getting one spouse/partner angry at each other which will stop one or both spouses/partners thinking sensibly.  Those mind games that sales people play!


----------



## mjc775 (May 22, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> ...That's one reason why these presentations require that both spouses/partners attend...



I always thought they did that so that you couldn’t say “let me check with my spouse“, because both decision makers are present.


----------



## LannyPC (May 22, 2019)

mjc775 said:


> I always thought they did that so that you couldn’t say “let me check with my spouse“, because both decision makers are present.



Yes, that's another reason.


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 22, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> Yes, that's another reason.



I personally stay away from all presentation offers. The trinket offered is just not worth it to me so I stop them right in their tracks.

I just tell them truthfully that I’m on vacation and thus do not conduct business at anytime. Then I tell them I can buy timeshares for a dollar so don’t waste mine or their time.
 If they are pushy, so am I. If they are real pushy I tell them to F .... and walk away.

My vacation time is for unwinding, eliminating stress and recharging. Not getting drilled on the sales floor. No trinket offered  replaces what I really came for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

